# Lock jaw??



## MJ20 (Jul 15, 2007)

Hey guys.Right now my right jaw feels a lil numb, like if i've been in a fight.But i havent fought in yrs.The last 2-3 days my herb consumption has been.. very high by my standards; atleast 3-5 roll-ons a day, peaking @ 8 or 9.This is mainly due to being with friends! The pain came real hard yesterday but it settled a bit today.Is this because of smoking?I think it is but I need some clarification :holysheep:


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Jul 15, 2007)

Sounds like a dental issue. OR is it only when u smoke weed that it happens?


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

Weed makes my PAIN go away, but it makes like...things uncomfortable, like i don't like to hold my arm in a certain place cause of my joints feel weird. I dont' know, but i don't pay it any mind really. But it happens without smoking a lil, but i don't feel it as much, when i smoke i defiantely feel my arm being uncomfortable, but my pain goes away. Only time my jaw has hurt was like when it got hit off to the side and when you bite down it hurts really bad. That takes a few days to get rid of, but i'm sure it's nothing to do with weed that's causing your jaw to hurt.

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## Kupunakane (Jul 15, 2007)

The Human body is so very complex, but also simple at the same time. Pain says out loud to you, "Hey, Pay attention to this". So the answer is take a long careful look at what your doing and what is doing the talking.
  This is simple, You bust your toe against a piece of furniture, and it talks to you, your toe will say something that I can't repeat here. SIMPLE !!!!
 Your jaw hurts, ok is it a tooth ? is there any pain elswhere at the same time ? Hows your breathing ? Heart rate ? what all is talking, and what is being said to you ?
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## the_riz (Jul 15, 2007)

*I know this might sound weird but certain weed sometimes makes me really aware of my jaw, like.. i can feel it more? i guess, it doesnt hurt as such just feels strange.   *


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 15, 2007)

This is completely new.This has never happened to me before.It's definitely a pain, like a bruised piece of skin in my right jaw.When I put ice in my mouth it helps a little bit :S It's not a tooth, it's in my mouth, as if the muscle on the bone has been bruised.I think ill give up smoking for a bit...


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 15, 2007)

When I smoke a good Sativa my jaw gets kinda tight.  I don't wanna say it hurts at first, but after smoking more I begin to clench it and then I get the same feeling.

I would say lay off for a while.  That's what makes it stop for me.

Hope this helped.

~Metalchick.


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Interesting.

By chance did you eat any unusual food during the munchies?

Hope you feel better C.


----------



## Dyannas son (Jul 15, 2007)

i would say its a muscle,when you hit any thing your jaw goes down stretching the muscle out and you said you have been smoking alot,they make this new pipe that shoots the smoke out so you dont have to **** on the pipe so hard ''stretching the muscle out in your jaw'' i cant find the name of it...??

but i could be all wrong and im high as a kite.


----------



## Dewayne (Jul 15, 2007)

if it's never happened before i wouldn't say it's marijuana induced. It may be more noticed by smoking marijuana because pot does seem to keen up your senses. I just think something happened without you realizing or a muscle just got tight. Prolly did make you feel it more when you smoked though. I hope it feels better soon man, take it easy! 

~Burn One~
Dewayne


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 15, 2007)

Were you chewing jaw breaker candy last night?  Super tough steak????


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 15, 2007)

^^LOL.Nah, everything was normal.The only thing different is the amout I've been smoking lately I guess.Thursday night probably was the real killer..that's when the pain started.I get what you're saying Dewayne, it makes sense cuz when you pull hard, your mouth kinda sucks in.lol..Well the pain is subsiding slowly so i'll give it a couple days, some ice, and hopefully it'll be better


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

LOCK JAW-My wife got that last night.....:hubba: rotfl!!!!!!


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> LOCK JAW-My wife got that last night.....:hubba: rotfl!!!!!!


 sorry had to say it.:woohoo:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

berserker71 said:
			
		

> LOCK JAW-My wife got that last night.....:hubba: rotfl!!!!!!


 
:spit: You're so bad berserker!!!


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> :spit: You're so bad berserker!!!


IF she is "lucky' I'll let here at it again tonight :lama:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 16, 2007)

Haha.  I think you mean if you're lucky.  LMAO!


----------



## berserker (Jul 16, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Haha. I think you mean if you're lucky. LMAO!


Oh yeah,thats right,how forgetfull I am sometimes:doh:


----------



## SmokinMom (Jul 17, 2007)

:hubba:


----------



## MJ20 (Jul 17, 2007)

AHAHAHA.Look @ where this thread has gone


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 17, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> Hey guys.Right now my right jaw feels a lil numb, like if i've been in a fight.But i havent fought in yrs.The last 2-3 days my herb consumption has been.. very high by my standards; atleast 3-5 roll-ons a day, peaking @ 8 or 9.This is mainly due to being with friends! The pain came real hard yesterday but it settled a bit today.Is this because of smoking?I think it is but I need some clarification :holysheep:


 

Have ur Teeth Checked !!!  To Much sweets candy from to many MUNCHIES


----------

